# مهندس ميكانيكا لازم يعرف حساب الصحي ده اسهل من التكييف



## ابن العميد (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اطلع اخواني انه يفضل اذا كان العلم امامنا وبسيط بس ناقص المعرفة فعلينا ان نبحث عنها
بصراحه انا لقيت موضوع ازاي تعمل شغل صحي وتصميم وحساباته (اقصد الصرف والتغذية) بسيط وعلي عينك ياتاجر
حبيت اضعه عندنا علشان يبقي مهندس تكييف وصحي 
ملحوظة الموضوع مقتبس اثناء البحث من موقع الهندسة دوت نت
ربنا يبارك لصاحبه
ونسألكم الدعاء
م.اسامة عمر
مهندس اشراف:5:
اعمال تكييف و ميكانيك
-الكويت


----------



## ابوشامة (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياأخى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mjoda (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي
مهندس الميكانيكا لابد وان يكون لديه خبره التكييف والصحي والحريق 

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير 
وشكرا علي المرور 
شكرا م.محمد عبدالفتاح علي التعليق واحب اهدي سلامي للمهندس الكويتي لانه كان اول واحد اقرالوه عن تركيبات التكييف المركزي 
وبصراحه من بعد ما سبت الكلية كنتش بشتغل فيه فسبحان الله العلم ممكن يجي من واحد لا تعرفه ولا يعرفك بس قدرا 
من الله عز وجل
وكما قال رسول الله(او علما ينتفع به) فهو ذا 
وجزاكم الله خير جميعا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
م/أسامة عمر
مهندس اشراف
اعمال ميكانيك وتكييف
الكويت


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (19 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا*

مشكور أخي على الموضوع


----------



## ahmad har (19 يونيو 2008)

فعلا موضوع هام للغاية
منذ سنة تقريبا احتجت لهذه المعلومات في تصميم شبكة التغذية والصرف الصحي لفندق 5 نجوم 
وتعبت كثيرا في حسابات الاحتياجات والتي ساعدني فيها احد الزملاء
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وانا كمان كنت بتحصل اني بحتاج معلومه غاليه عليا وكان بيبقي صعب تجيبها ومش اي حد بيجاوبك 
بس انا بحب الموقع ده علشان فيه أفاضل الناس ....... وليه متكونوش افاضل الناس لما الطبقة من الناس اللي بتفيد غيرها وتتبادل الخبرات هيه اللي فعلا بتشيل غمامة عن عيون الالاف المهندسين الصغيرين والحديثين في اي مجال
ربنا يزيدكم ويرفع درجاتكم..... امين
وانا جاهز للإفاده اذا جائت في ملعبي:60:
م.أسامة عمر
مهندس اشراف 
اعمال تكييف وميكانيك
الكويت


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
إضافة: بالنسبة لحساب خزان المياة تقريبا في المنشاءات العمومية والمدارس بتضرب عدد الاشخاص(التلاميذ لو مدرسة) في 5 لتر (حسابات سريعة)
عدد الافرادx خمسة لتر= سعة الخزان

ومتنساش اي خزان بيتعملوا اربع فتحات 
1.فتحة لسيارات المياة -اعلي اخزان
2.فتحة مياة البلدية أو الوزارة-اعلي الخزان
3.فتحة تنظيف الخزان - دي لازم تبقي في قعر الخزان
4.فتحة صرف الفائض من المياة- دي لازم تبقي اعلي الخزان

اما بالنسبة للوحدات السكنية يتم ضرب عدد الافراد في 50لتر 
لو حد عنده تعقيب او اضافة ....لا يبخل علينا
والله من وراء القصد..وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل
نسألكم الدعاء

م/أسامة عمر
مهندس اشراف
اعمال تكييف وميكانيك:60:
الكويت


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي
> مهندس الميكانيكا لابد وان يكون لديه خبره التكييف والصحي والحريق
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك



وال Plumbing وال BMS


----------



## ابن العميد (23 يونيو 2008)

انا بصراحة محتاج افهم ايه المقصود بال بي ام اس مش الاسم ولكن التفاصيل


----------



## ايهابمحمد (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## حجاج الصيفي (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاكاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (28 يونيو 2008)

واياكم وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## شريف الفار (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز لو اى حد عنده طريق حساب static pressure فى الدكت واعرف ال static pressure


----------



## صديق القمر (28 يونيو 2008)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك .....


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وثبت على الحق خطاكم


----------



## ahmed mohamed (29 يونيو 2008)

[ابن العميد;761714]انا بصراحة محتاج افهم ايه المقصود بال بي ام اس مش الاسم ولكن التفاصيل[/quote]

فيما يلى تفصيل التحكم فى الشييلر وطلمبات الماء البارد لاحدى المبانى العالية.


----------



## معن خريسات (29 يونيو 2008)

المشكلة عندي يا جماعة ان الجهاز ما بحمل الملفات المضغوطه


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا أحمد باشا علي الملف جاري التحميل والدراسة


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2008)

يا شباب فية كتاب الكود المصري(تصميم وشروط تنفيذ وهندسة التركيبات الصحية للمباني) تبع وزارة الاسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية (ج م ع) وبيتباع في الدول العربية كما
بس كتاب من الاخر تحفة تحفة 
وفية زيوه لمكافحة الحريق........... كلام كبير لمهندس تقيل 
الكتابين دول بس يعملوا مهندس بمرتب مرموق وملوش حل صدقوني............ حاجه جميلة
هما صفحاتهم كتير وقعوا في ايدي من يومين الكتاب الواحد من250:300 صفحة بس ايه ولا مدير مشروع يبقي عنده كمية معلوماتك وخصوصا اللي لاحظة هنا في اللي قابلتهم بما فيهم بعض مديرين المشاريع .....
انه اغلب اللي بيشتغلوا في المجال ده معندهمش ربع معلومات الكتاب بس واخدينها ممارسة وتقدير 
يعني لو عايز تقف علي ارض وتقدر تقيم شغل او تصميم يبقي راجع الكتاب ده............ 
ومشكورين علي المرور


----------



## المهندس مضر (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نادياشعلان (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييير
الواحد محتاج يتنورررررر:31:


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## ابن العميد (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للأخ شريف اللي بيسأل عن حساب هبوط الضغط في المسارات انا حطيت موضوع فيه برنامج كويس وعجبني في حساب الدكت
البرنامج علي الرابط ده:http://mihd.net/js3cqua


----------



## ابو حازم 55 (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي على الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ابو حازم علي المرور....


----------



## dohengineer (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع .


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاكو الله خيرا
اخوكم احمد حديثى التخرج


----------



## علاء احمد ابو محمد (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات 
(الى كل اخ مشارك فى هذا الموقع .ارجو ان تعقد النيه ان هذا العمل لوجه الله لكى يكون فى ميزان حسناتنا يوم القيامه)


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ان شاء الله


----------



## amr fathy (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامرغازى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38
موقع هندسى يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## محمود ابو مريم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

المشكلة ان ملف الورد غير كامل فيه الكلا لتكملة طرق تحديد اقطار المواسير ارجوا الافادة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

منتدى جميل
بارك الله بكم


----------



## وسيم اللامي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع جدا ....


----------



## ابو توبه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلمو يا امير على هلحلاوة الله يبارك في كل المهندسين العرب الي مثل هلشباب الي برفعوا الراس الله يديمكم ذخر للامه الاسلامية ويعيد عزنا ويكون شباب هذا الملتقى الرائع الوقود الذي يحمي الامه ويرفع من شأنها يا رب امين


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احب ان اطلع اخواني انه يفضل اذا كان العلم امامنا وبسيط بس ناقص المعرفة فعلينا ان نبحث عنها
> بصراحه انا لقيت موضوع ازاي تعمل شغل صحي وتصميم وحساباته (اقصد الصرف والتغذية) بسيط وعلي عينك ياتاجر
> حبيت اضعه عندنا علشان يبقي مهندس تكييف وصحي
> ...


سمحت لنفسي باعادة صياغة لمشاركتك بعمل حاسبة بسيطة عساها تكون اسهل للاستعمال فبارك الله بك


----------



## ابن العميد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا انا لسه ما قريتش الملف بتاعك 
بس اكيد هيبقي حاجه جميلة (بصراحه انا حبيت كلمة (إعادة صياغة)) لانها بتدل علي انه صاحبها بيقرا ويدرس ويعدل
كان فيه شيخ في صلاة الجمعه دايما يقول: ((إن الاسلام يعيد صياغة النفوس))
وانا بحب التطوير والتعديل مش مهم تبقي اول واحد كتب في الموضوع ولكن المهم انك توصله لاخواتك ويفهموه
ربنا يكرمك ويكتر من امثالك
أخوك / أسامة عمر سليمان


----------



## كمال جزائري مهندس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور
دائما إلى الأمام


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا اخي اسامه ومحمد خليل
ولكن بعد معرفه كميه المياه الازمه بالتر للمبني او فندق او مستشفي اريد ان اعرف كيف احسب اقطار المواسير البارده والساخنه وخط الراجع للسخن اذا كان هناك غلايه في المبني


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن العميد على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> سمحت لنفسي باعادة صياغة لمشاركتك بعمل حاسبة بسيطة عساها تكون اسهل للاستعمال فبارك الله بك


حبيبى ده تقريبا نفس الشرح اللى عامله المهندس كامل ابو سيدو اللى من غزه فى شرح الموضوع على المنتدى
و على فكره القيم القياسيه اللى فى الملف مش مظبوطه لانها مخالفه تماما للكود
بس جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> جميل جدا اخي اسامه ومحمد خليل
> ولكن بعد معرفه كميه المياه الازمه بالتر للمبني او فندق او مستشفي اريد ان اعرف كيف احسب اقطار المواسير البارده والساخنه وخط الراجع للسخن اذا كان هناك غلايه في المبني


بص يا سى دى
بعد ما تطلع القيم بتاعه ال fixture unit تطلع من الجداول ال gpm الخاص بكل قيمه
و بعدين من جدول تانى تطلع القطر المناظر لكل gpm
و ان شاء الله قريب هنزل الجداول دى بس ادعوا لى النت يخش البيت عشان انا بتكلم من سيبر و مش عارف انزل اى حاجه


----------



## ابن العميد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويدخل النت عندكم وتنورنا علي طول
أما بالنسبة للشرح .... أقراء المكتوب في أول الموضوع هتلاقيه منقوووووووووووووول وكاتب كمان اسم اللي كتبه
لكن بالنسبة للجداول احنا مستنينها منك يا زنيتي


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله قريب هنزلها بازن الله بس انا زى ما قلت لك بخش من عند كل صديق شويه و لو ربنا كرم ممكن بكره انزل لكوا حاجه بازن الله لو قدرت


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف الاكسيل يحتوى على جدول بالقيم الصحيحه للوحدات القياسيه للاجهزه الصحيه المستخدمه فى اعمال الصحى بالمشاريع و هى وفقا للكود و كذلك تحتوى على جدول اخر بمعدل التفق المناظر لكل وحده حيث يمكننا تتبع الوحدات فى المبنى و وضع قيمه الوحده و من ثم قيمه التدفق المطلوب و تتبع المسار حتى نصل الى غرفه المضخات او الخزان العلوى فى حال استخدامه و بذلك يمكننا حساب كل الاقطار اللازمه فى اى مبنى بالتعويض بقيم التدفق للحصول على القطر المناظر من جدول اخر سيتم وضعه لاحقا
عفوا ان كانت طريقه شرحى غير مفهومه فانا فعلا لا اجيد الشرح
الملف على الرابط بالاسفل
http://rapidshare.com/files/15254680...__gpm.rar.html


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك ملف شكله جميل


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2008)

طب سيبك من الشكل
بجد فهمت حاجه منه و اللا ايه عشان انا حاسس ان فعلا اسلوبى مش قوى فى الشرح


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

zanitty قال:


> حبيبى ده تقريبا نفس الشرح اللى عامله المهندس كامل ابو سيدو اللى من غزه فى شرح الموضوع على المنتدى
> و على فكره القيم القياسيه اللى فى الملف مش مظبوطه لانها مخالفه تماما للكود
> بس جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


 اخي العزيز zanitty القيم القياسية في الملف مش مظبوطه لانها مخالفة تماما للكود
وما ذنبي انا ما دمت اعدت صياغة ما جاء في مشاركة المهندس اسامة (ابن العميد) الذي بدوره نقلها من موقع آخر وناقل الكفر ليس بكافر فانا والاخ ابن العميد وربما من نقل عنه ابن العميد قمنا بالنقل
ما ذكرته اخي عن شرح المهندس كامل ابو سيدو من غزة لم اطلع عليه حتى هذه اللحظة وليتك ترشدي الى كيفية الوصول الى الشرح المشار اليه
وتحياتي لك


----------



## ابن العميد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههه كفر ايه ياجدعان........ انتو هتودونا في داهيه ولا ايه ... دول شوية مياه (مالها القله والزير)
ان شالله عنه ما حد استحما روقوا كده والميه ترجع لمجاريها ....
وفعلا ده كله منقول والموضوع مش بعيد عن الصح ولكن نعتبرها ارضية نقف عليها ونشوف الصح من الغلط ... يعني دالواقتي بنتكلم في الوحدات القياسية... مثلا انا قبل ما أقراء الموضوع وانقله مكونتش اعرف الوحدات القياسية ولا الجو شكله ايه(جزي الله كاتب الموضوع خيرا) لانه جعلنا نتحاور 
أهم حاجه الحوار يبقي بناااء يعني (متهدش وتمشي) اللي تهده لازم تبني مكانه والا يبقي الحوار جدال (ورحم الله رجلا ترك المراء(الجدال) وإن كان محقا) 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وبالنسبة للكود كده( الاخ زنيتي) يرفع لنا الكود علشان نقارن كلنا ونوصل للصح


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اطمئن اخي ابن العميد فنحن في هذا المنتدى كلنا اخوة والنقاشات العلمية وان بدت وكأنها حادة فانها تبقى في نطاق النقاش الحضاري الذي في كثير من الاحيان يثري المعلومة ولا يفسد للود قضية
الاخ زينتي اخ عزيز وغالي
هنستحما لانه الميه اصلا مخرجتش اصلا من مجاريها.........ازاي انا بالمصري؟


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

هو ده المرجو وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعه الموضوع بجد ابسط من كده بكتير و انا فعلا مقصدتش اجرح فى حد لانى انا انفسى استفدت من الموضوع لما قؤيته اول مره بس بعد كده عرفت موضوع الكود و عشان مكتمش علم علمه الله لى قلت اشارككم معايا و نتعلم كلنا الصح
و انا هرفع لكم الكود و هتلاقوا الجدول فى صفحه 118 و بالمناسبه الكود ممكن نتعلم منه حاجات جميله اوى بس الكود 17 ميجا و انا فى الشغل فمش هعرف ارفعه غير لما ربنا ييسر لى الحال فى اى نت بره او الاتصالات تحن عليا و يوصلوا لى النت فى البيت


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم جميعا وللحقيقة اقول انني اشعر بالصداقة تجاه الكثير من اعضاء المنتدى وكأني اعرفهم من سنوات رغم اني لا اعرف احدا منهم معرفة شخصية


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

متقوليش انك ابو ناصر يا محمد بن القاسم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (31 أكتوبر 2008)

لي سؤال بعد حساب ال fixture unit نختار ال gpm من الفلاش تانك ولا الفلاش فالف هناك اختيارين في الجدول
واين الجدول الذي ناتي من بقطر المواسير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> لي سؤال بعد حساب ال Fixture Unit نختار ال Gpm من الفلاش تانك ولا الفلاش فالف هناك اختيارين في الجدول
> واين الجدول الذي ناتي من بقطر المواسير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
بص يا سى دى 
حكايه الفلاش تانك تتوقف على نوع الوحده و دى تعرفها من الكتالوج
و بينى و بينك انا عمرى ما فكرت اختار انهو لاننا اوتوماتك فى الشغل بنختار التانك ما عدا فى الحمامات العربى لما بنستخدم الطرد عن طريق الفالف
لكن انا اشتغلت فى اماكن كتير و اخر حاجه انا فى مكتب استشارى ضخم جدا و صدقنى كلنا بنشتغل كده
و هحط الفايل اللى فيه الاقطار و كمان فيه جدول جاهز تدخل فيه كل الوحات اللى عندك يحدد لك سعه المضخه المطلوبه و كمان يحسب لك الفاقد فى الضغوط و كده
بس يا رب افتكر عشان بجد بروح الشغل و بنسى


----------



## المتكامل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم يعطيك العافية على مجهودك ولكننا ننتظر التوسعة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جديد جدا صديقى


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2008)

و ادى الملف اللى وعدتكم بيه
الملف ده افتح ورقه qty اللى جواه و دخل فيها كميات الصحى الموجوده عندك و بعدين روح لورقه dem2 هنلاقى تحت اول جدول فيه جدول ع الشمال فيه 3 ارقام بالازرق تحت بعض
اخر رقم فيهم من تحت القيمه اللى تحت خانه tank هى قيمه ال gpm المطلوبه للمشروع كله خد القسمه دى و من الجدول اللى قصادك شوف القطر المناظر ليها
و طبعا ممكن كمان تحسب القطر لاى جزء او اى حمامات او شقه منفصل 
ازاى بقى
شوف الجزء اللى عايز تحسبه و احسب الفكسشر يونيت بتاعه و فى الخانه j23 فى و رقه dem2 اكتبها هيطلع لك القيم الزرقا اللى قلنا عليها قبل كده و هكذا
بس اوعوا تعملوا حفظ بعد كده عشان متضيعش المعادله اللى اصلا كانت موجوده فى الخانه 23
و ممكن تحسب كمان الفاقد فى الضغط و هيد المضخه بس دى شرحها بعدين بعد ازنكوا
و فيه فى اخر ورقتين صفحات هيدروليك كالكولاشن جاهزه هتطلع لك كل الحسابات بمجرد ما تدخل كل مدخلاتك
و متنسوناش بقى بالدعاء


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2008)

و ادى يا رجاله الكود بتاع الصحى 
و موضوع ال fixture unit و القيم الصحيحه له موجوده فى صفحه 118 بس نصيحه حاولوا تقروه كله او ع الاقل تتصفحوه ع السريع عشان بجد هيفيدكم جدا و هتتعلموا منه جدا و ربنا يوفقكم
بس المشكله ان الملف بعد ما حملته ع الموقع بيقول لى مش هينفع يتحمل غير 10 مرات بس فيا ريت اى حد يحمله يبقى يرفعه تانى و يحط الرابط الجديد عشان يستفيد بيه اكبر عدد ممكن من الاخوه و جزاكم الله خير عشان ربنا العالم انا ايه الصعوبات اللى واجهتها عشان اعرف ارفع الملف فغالبا مش هعرف ارفعه تانى قريب خالص فيا ريت متطنشوش عشان الفايده تعم
http://rapidshare.com/files/161011046/2003_International_Plumbing_Code.pdf.html


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2008)

و ده ملف فيه اقطار كل حاجه فى الالكتروميكانيك
اقطار مواسير شلر
اقطار تغذيه مياه
اقطار مواسير حريق (نظام الحريق بنظام الشجره فقط)


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2008)

و ده ملف حسابات مساحه الدكت بالمتر المربع
معلش ملحقتش افضيه من المدخلات اللى كانت اصلا فيه شيلوا انتوا بقى قيم مقاسات الدكت اللى فى خانه العرض و الارتفاع بس متشيلوش حاجه تانى عشان المعادله متبوظش


----------



## zanitty (5 نوفمبر 2008)

و ددى للى هيعمل ملف اوتوكاد جديد و يطبعه و ده على فكره انا اللى عامله من الالف للياء
دول 3 ملفات سكريبت و احد للتكيف و واحد للصرف وواحد للتغذيه و كمان البن اسيمنت بتاعه كل واحد فيهم
كل المطلوب منك انك لما تعمل ملف جديد تدوس امر script و بعدين تختار الملف اللى انت عاوزه سواء تكيف او خلافه
هتلاقيه اللايرات نزلت كامله و كل لاير بلونه اشتغل ملفك بقى و راعى ان كل حاجه تبقى فى اللاير بتاعها و ساعه الطباعه طبعا نسيت اقول لكم تكونوا عامليه كل لايرات المعمارى بلون فاتح عشان تعرفوا تشوفوا شغلكوا واضح و بقترح لون 8 color 8 نيجى بقى للطباعه 
الاول نفتح file و بعدين نختار file plot manager و ننسخ ملفات الاسيمنت و نحطها جواها
و عند الطباعه نختار من الاسيمنت اللى بتبقى على يمين صفحه اعدادات الطباعه نختار اذا كنا هنطبع تكيف او صرف او تغذيه
ساعتها هتلاقوا بعد الطباعه ان شغل المعمارى يا دوب باين و شغل الميكانيك ظاهر وواضح
نسيت اقول لكوا ان التكست هايت يستحسن يبقى قيمه السكايل + 25 عشان ينفع يتقرى بعد الطباعه عشان دى غلطه بيقع فيها ناس كتير
يا ريت حد برضه ينسخ الكلام ده من هنا و يعمل بيه موضوع جديد او يوديه فى اى موضوع يخص اللى بنتكلم فيه و برضه بالمسبه لحسابات الدكت فى الموضوع اللى فات يا ريت حد يوديهم فى مكان غير هنا عشان الناس تستفيد منه عشان هنا ساحه نقاش صحى و يمكن الموضوع ميفيدش حد بس انا فى سيبر و بجد ما صدقت الاقى وقت اكتب هنا اساسا
اسف للاطاله


----------



## ابن العميد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يازنتي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مضر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يا رجاله فين التشجيع
2 بس اللى ردوا انا كده احبطت 
بجد عاوز اعرف حد استفاد حاجه من اللى انا نزلته بس من غير مجاملات


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي زانتي مجهود تشكر عليه
انت مختار اسم زانتي من زانتي لاعب الارجنتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات 
اه مختار اسم زانيتى منه عشان هو اقرب اسم ممكن يبقى قريب من اسمى
الزينى
كل اصحابى كانوا بيندهونى بيه فى الكليه مع انى مبلعبش اصلا كوره
و دى كانت نبذه مختصره عن حياتى


----------



## ابن العميد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كلنا بنشجعك يا زنتي (خليك نجم الملتقي كده علي طول) علي الاقل انتا لاعب بتنفع نفسك والمشاهدين كمان لوجه الله تعالي رنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك...... انتا الامل يابني (واحنا بنشجع الناشئين تحت 70 سنه :60: )


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

zanitty قال:


> ايه يا رجاله فين التشجيع
> 2 بس اللى ردوا انا كده احبطت
> بجد عاوز اعرف حد استفاد حاجه من اللى انا نزلته بس من غير مجاملات


 
اكثر الله من امثالك يا بشمهندس
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## عمر العامري (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

zanitty قال:


> الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات
> اه مختار اسم زانيتى منه عشان هو اقرب اسم ممكن يبقى قريب من اسمى
> الزينى
> كل اصحابى كانوا بيندهونى بيه فى الكليه مع انى مبلعبش اصلا كوره
> و دى كانت نبذه مختصره عن حياتى



انت مهندس فنان يا زانيتي قبل ما تكون لاعيب موهوب 
وان شاء مع مارادونا تاخد الارجنتين كاس العالم 2010:71::71:


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

باشمهندس أسامة (ابن العميد)
حضرتك كنت بتدات في التكييف المركزي اتمني من الله أن يقويك ويساعدك في تكمله الموضوع لأني بجد واحد من الناس اللي استفادت من علمك فاياريت تكمله ونكون عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## مصطفي محمد السيد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

100 100 ...... الله ينور.....شغل زي الفل حقيقة,,,الله يباركلك ويوسع عليك


----------



## alaa_84 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ابن العميد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

التكييف المركزي هناك هنا صحي


----------



## alaa_84 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يابن العميد أهلا بيك من أين أنت


----------



## منير متولي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا*​


----------



## osamaehab (25 ديسمبر 2008)

really good topic i agree HVAC engineer must know the basics of pluming & firefighting


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ابن العميد موسوعتنا في هذا الملتقى
حماك الله يا بشمهندس وجعل مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك
ولا تنس ان ما تقدمه من معلومات في هذا الملتقى لاخوانك هو صدقة جارية
فهنيئا لك


----------



## ابن العميد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم خيرا اما بالنسبة للأخ علاء لي فأنا مسلم من أهل مصر 
جعل الله عملنا هذا زاد الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي مالا يعلمون


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mboschi (31 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزي ابن العميد ، قبل كل شيء شكرا على الموضوع القيم الذي أضفت ، ولكن الرجاء تكملة العمل بإضافة كيفية تحديد أقطار الأنابيب كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لحسابات المضخة المودة للخزان ، ومضخات البوستر .
كيف يتم تحديد الخزان !! من حيث عدد الساعات المطلوبة و كمية الاستهلاك للشخص الواحد !!


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يناير 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

اولا الاخ اللى بيسال عن البى ام اس
من اسمها الموضوع واضح
Building Mangment System
الللى هو ظبط كل حاجه تشتغل اوتوماتك
على سبيل المثال
تظبط التكيف يشتغل كل يوم الساعه 6 الصبح و يفصل مثلا الساعه 5 العصر
تظبط الاضاءه الخارجيه تشتغل من كام لكام
الاناره الداخليه
الخ
و الله اعلم


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد
يا ريت نعمل موضوع جديد للصحى و يكون منظم و مرتب بحيث نعرض فيه افكارنا و خبراتنا
انا مش عارف اقول يا ريت انت تكون فاهم انا قصدى ايه


----------



## ابن العميد (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
فهمتك يازنيتي بصراحه انتا الموضوع ده بدعت فيه وزيادة وقلت ووفيت بس فعلا محتاجين اعاده تنظيم لشكل الموضوع علشان يبقي افضل
وان شاء الله هركز معاك فيه ولكني اليومين دول محتاج دعواتك لان عندي امتحان في دورة وقلقان فتلاقيني مش مركز زي الاول
وشكرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك يا ابن العميد و انا بجد معملتش اى حاجه
منتظر عودتك عشان نبتدى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

الاخوة ابن العميد وزنيتي وفقكما الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جهاد على مؤازرتك و لو انى واثق اننا لما هنبتدى هتبقى انت دعامه اساسيه فى الموضوع
على فكره انا متعلمتش الصحى من حد و لكن من منتدى برضه و فضلت اخبط فى الكتب و الموقع و التصميم لحد ما عرفت شويه حلوين الحمد لله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا جهاد على مؤازرتك و لو انى واثق اننا لما هنبتدى هتبقى انت دعامه اساسيه فى الموضوع
> على فكره انا متعلمتش الصحى من حد و لكن من منتدى برضه و فضلت اخبط فى الكتب و الموقع و التصميم لحد ما عرفت شويه حلوين الحمد لله


 بارك الله بك اخي زانيتي
لدي فكرة نظرية وعامة عن الصحي ولكني لست من انصار ان اضع ملفات او كتب او معادلات...الخ لم اختبرها وافضل ان اضع ملفا صغيرا وبسيطا على ان يكون مؤكدا ومضمونا واعتقد ان هذه الملفات تكون في كثير من الاحيان مفيدة اكثر من الكتب والمجلدات التي نقوم بانزالها على اجهزة الحاسوب ثم لا نقرأها.


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

اوجزت فانجزت
بس على فكره حسابات الصحى اسهل بكتير
و على فكره هتلاقى فيها حاجات كتير قريبه من التكييف


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

انا اللى نفسى لو حد يعمل معانا واجب و يشتغل معانا حريق
بس بلاش حد يرمى لنا كتب و يجرى عشان عندى قد كده كتب و مش مستفيد منها فى حاجه
و عندى اقتراح
ايه رايكم لو نخلى الشرح بنظام الاساله و الاجوبه
يعنى حد يسال و الشرح يتم بالاجابه عشان انا مش عارف ارتب افكارى عشان ابتدى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا اللى نفسى لو حد يعمل معانا واجب و يشتغل معانا حريق
> بس بلاش حد يرمى لنا كتب و يجرى عشان عندى قد كده كتب و مش مستفيد منها فى حاجه
> و عندى اقتراح
> ايه رايكم لو نخلى الشرح بنظام الاساله و الاجوبه
> يعنى حد يسال و الشرح يتم بالاجابه عشان انا مش عارف ارتب افكارى عشان ابتدى


ايه يا زنيتي هو احنا ابتدينا لسه في الصحي حتى ندخل بالحريق؟......حرق الله من يعاديك


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلى بجد بشتغل فى المجال ده بس بشتغله و انا مش مستمتع عشان مش فاهمه
انا عارف بس شويه حاجات استاندرد بنلزقها فى معظم المشاريع و انتهت الليله على كده


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

و الصحى هيبدا هيبدا لانى بجد حابب المجال دده لانه شيق


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الصحى هيبدا هيبدا لانى بجد حابب المجال دده لانه شيق


 فلنبدأ على بركة الله


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> فلنبدأ على بركة الله


 سيرى يا نورماندى على بركه الله


----------



## A.MEGUD (9 مارس 2009)

*مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك ورفع علمك ​*​


----------



## A.MEGUD (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

و اياك يا ميجود
...........................


----------



## toktokman (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ددى للى هيعمل ملف اوتوكاد جديد و يطبعه و ده على فكره انا اللى عامله من الالف للياء
> دول 3 ملفات سكريبت و احد للتكيف و واحد للصرف وواحد للتغذيه و كمان البن اسيمنت بتاعه كل واحد فيهم
> كل المطلوب منك انك لما تعمل ملف جديد تدوس امر script و بعدين تختار الملف اللى انت عاوزه سواء تكيف او خلافه
> هتلاقيه اللايرات نزلت كامله و كل لاير بلونه اشتغل ملفك بقى و راعى ان كل حاجه تبقى فى اللاير بتاعها و ساعه الطباعه طبعا نسيت اقول لكم تكونوا عامليه كل لايرات المعمارى بلون فاتح عشان تعرفوا تشوفوا شغلكوا واضح و بقترح لون 8 color 8 نيجى بقى للطباعه
> ...





السلام عليكم وشكرا على الشرح الجميل وعلى الملفات الرائعه ولكن ملف الرار لايوجد به اى ملفات اسكربت


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

toktokman قال:


> السلام عليكم وشكرا على الشرح الجميل وعلى الملفات الرائعه ولكن ملف الرار لايوجد به اى ملفات اسكربت


على فكره ردك ده احبطنى جدا
مش عشان عيب فيك لا سمح الله بس عشان للاسف كلامك طلع صح
و ده معناه ان محدش اساسا فتح الفايل و لا شافه من يوم 6 نوفمبر 2008 يعنى كنت بدن فى مالطه
و على راىالشاعر
لقد ناديت اذ اسمعت حيا
و لكن لا حياه لمن تنادى


----------



## toktokman (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> على فكره ردك ده احبطنى جدا
> مش عشان عيب فيك لا سمح الله بس عشان للاسف كلامك طلع صح
> و ده معناه ان محدش اساسا فتح الفايل و لا شافه من يوم 6 نوفمبر 2008 يعنى كنت بدن فى مالطه
> و على راىالشاعر
> ...


اخى شكرا ولقد وجدت الملف فى شرح لك عن اوامر الاوتوكاد

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

toktokman قال:


> اخى شكرا ولقد وجدت الملف فى شرح لك عن اوامر الاوتوكاد
> 
> شكرا جزيلا


 حبيبى مش قصتك انت 
بالنسبه لك الحمد لله انك لقيت الشرح و اتمنى يكون افادك يا رب
بس انا بتكلم ع الموضوع اللى محطوط من 4 شهور و محدش اكتشف ان الفايل ناقص معنى كده انى كنت بكلم نفسى و ده جاب لى احباط


----------



## radwans (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بكم 
ونرجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## شهدشهد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك , و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (25 يوليو 2009)

جزالك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## light man (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة التي فعلا معظم مهندسي الميكانيك بحاجة لها و الى معلومات في هذا الاختصاص


----------



## ابن العميد (7 أغسطس 2009)

ده موقع بيوضح شغل صحي بالصور لحمام وطريقة تركيبه
الرابط:www.rd.com/18279/article18279.html
وان شاء الله يكون فيه معلومه مفيده


----------



## حسام الدينن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنت بخير الأخوة الأعزاء


----------



## حسام الدينن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء تكملة شرح مواضيع الصحى
وشكرا على المجهود السابق
كما نرجو من الأخ زانتى تكملة شرح domestic water booster pump final 
واللة انا عندى هذة الملفات من فترة بس انا ما بدأتش أفهمها غير لما بدأت ي زانتى تشرح فيها
الرجاء الرد


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ريت الأخ زناتي ربنا يبارك فيه يكمل لنا 
شرح الbooster and lift pump و كيفية حساب كل منهما و حساب حجم الخزان بأعلي السطح
وهل الbooster pump اللي بسطح المبني تستخدم للثلاثة أدوار العليا فقط في حالة المباني المرتفعة حيث أن بقية الأدوار يكفيها الHEAD بدون مضخة
كذلك أرجو منك يا أخي الفاضل أن تعطيني فكرة عن الPRV الذي يوجد في الWATER METER ROOM وهل يجب وضعه في جميع الأدوار في W.M​


----------



## نور محمد علي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ملف الاكسيل يحتوى على جدول بالقيم الصحيحه للوحدات القياسيه للاجهزه الصحيه المستخدمه فى اعمال الصحى بالمشاريع و هى وفقا للكود و كذلك تحتوى على جدول اخر بمعدل التفق المناظر لكل وحده حيث يمكننا تتبع الوحدات فى المبنى و وضع قيمه الوحده و من ثم قيمه التدفق المطلوب و تتبع المسار حتى نصل الى غرفه المضخات او الخزان العلوى فى حال استخدامه و بذلك يمكننا حساب كل الاقطار اللازمه فى اى مبنى بالتعويض بقيم التدفق للحصول على القطر المناظر من جدول اخر سيتم وضعه لاحقا
> عفوا ان كانت طريقه شرحى غير مفهومه فانا فعلا لا اجيد الشرح
> الملف على الرابط بالاسفل
> http://rapidshare.com/files/15254680...__gpm.rar.html


والله انا زعلان منك يازانيتي مش قلنا بلاش الرابيد شير وخلينا على 4shared


----------



## نور محمد علي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ادى يا رجاله الكود بتاع الصحى
> و موضوع ال fixture unit و القيم الصحيحه له موجوده فى صفحه 118 بس نصيحه حاولوا تقروه كله او ع الاقل تتصفحوه ع السريع عشان بجد هيفيدكم جدا و هتتعلموا منه جدا و ربنا يوفقكم
> بس المشكله ان الملف بعد ما حملته ع الموقع بيقول لى مش هينفع يتحمل غير 10 مرات بس فيا ريت اى حد يحمله يبقى يرفعه تانى و يحط الرابط الجديد عشان يستفيد بيه اكبر عدد ممكن من الاخوه و جزاكم الله خير عشان ربنا العالم انا ايه الصعوبات اللى واجهتها عشان اعرف ارفع الملف فغالبا مش هعرف ارفعه تانى قريب خالص فيا ريت متطنشوش عشان الفايده تعم
> http://rapidshare.com/files/161011046/2003_International_Plumbing_Code.pdf.html


والله انا زعلان منك يازانيتي مش قلنا بلاش الرابيد شير وخلينا على 4shared


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> والله انا زعلان منك يازانيتي مش قلنا بلاش الرابيد شير وخلينا على 4shared


يا نور انت بتتكلم عن مشاركه سنه 1975 قبل ما نتفق على ال 4 شارد
خش على مكتبتى و حمل اللى انت عاوزه


----------



## حسام الدينن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود ي أخوان
بس ي ريت ي اخ زانتى لو عندك مذكرة حسابية لحسابات الصرف والتغذية
اكون مشكور لك جدا
لأنى مطلوب منى عمل ممذكرة حسابية لمشروع جديد*​


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه ونسأل الله أن يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور محمد علي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا نور انت بتتكلم عن مشاركه سنه 1975 قبل ما نتفق على ال 4 شارد
> خش على مكتبتى و حمل اللى انت عاوزه


بارك الله فيك اخوي زانيتي وشكرا على هالمكتبة الرائعة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الدينن (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لماذا تكاسل الأعضاء عن تكملة الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> يا ريت الأخ زناتي ربنا يبارك فيه يكمل لنا
> شرح الbooster and lift pump و كيفية حساب كل منهما و حساب حجم الخزان بأعلي السطح
> وهل الbooster pump اللي بسطح المبني تستخدم للثلاثة أدوار العليا فقط في حالة المباني المرتفعة حيث أن بقية الأدوار يكفيها الhead بدون مضخة
> كذلك أرجو منك يا أخي الفاضل أن تعطيني فكرة عن الprv الذي يوجد في الwater meter room وهل يجب وضعه في جميع الأدوار في w.m​


مهندس نبيل سامحنىلمشاركه دى غير دلوقتى و الله العظيم و بالصدفه البحته 
انما ايه اليافطه اللى انت عاملها دى انت بتحرجنى و اللا ايه 
المهم 
باذن اله فى اقرب وقت هرد على اسالتك (اللى اعرف ارد عليه منها) 
بكرر لك اعتذارى


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed awad (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك م.اسامة عمر 
أعلم أنك من أهل الخير
جزاك الله خير
أخوك سيد عواد


----------



## noreldin2000 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزي الله عز وجل جميع الاخوة الذين ساهموا في الموضوع خيرا وغفر لي ولهم


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## meraif2005 (17 فبراير 2010)

> شباب فية كتاب الكود المصري(تصميم وشروط تنفيذ وهندسة التركيبات الصحية للمباني) تبع وزارة الاسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية (ج م ع) وبيتباع في الدول العربية كما
> بس كتاب من الاخر تحفة تحفة
> وفية زيوه لمكافحة الحريق........... كلام كبير لمهندس تقيل
> الكتابين دول بس يعملوا مهندس بمرتب مرموق وملوش حل صدقوني............ حاجه جميلة
> ...


 
الرجاء اريد معرفة اسم الكتاب والكاتب وكيف يمكننى الحصول عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

رجاء سرعة الرد


----------



## عليما (31 مارس 2010)

استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ


----------



## سمعان79 (2 أبريل 2010)

حزاكم الله خيرا وذادكم الله علما نافعا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفى جمال (4 يوليو 2010)

شىء ممتاز


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pora (5 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل​*​


----------



## mech_mahmoud (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنا يسلم ايديكم على هذا المجهود الرائع

ولكن ارجو من الاخ صاحب الموضوع والزملاء الكرام اعادة ترتيب الموضوع 
لاني بصراحه جديد ع الموضوع وضعت وسط هذا الكم من المعلومات :87::87::87:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي مهندس اسامة بارك الله فيكم 
طلبي بعيد عن الموضوع الذي احييك عليه 
كان قد نشر في الملتقي بواسطة احد الزملاء كتالوج شركة الخليج لمخارج الهواء ggc وصارلي ساعتين ادور 
ياريت تعيد اظهار الصفحة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (9 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي مهندس اسامة بارك الله فيكم
> طلبي بعيد عن الموضوع الذي احييك عليه
> كان قد نشر في الملتقي بواسطة احد الزملاء كتالوج شركة الخليج لمخارج الهواء ggc وصارلي ساعتين ادور
> ياريت تعيد اظهار الصفحة
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


استاذى الفاضل
قم بالدخول الى هذا الرابط http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7303f3b56cc643e1e5c3dee5769931ec67ab73c8797726c0b878de785cc0f59e و حمل الثلاث ملفات داخل مجلد واحد ثم فك الضغط عن ايهم

و هذا رابط الموضوع الموضوع بواسطه اخونا شهدشهد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172536.html


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (9 يوليو 2010)

يسلمو كتير يا هندسة


----------



## غطف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## اياد ابوحسن (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم اريد الكود المصري للاعمال الصحية (صرف وتغذية)
وجزاكم الله خير
م /ابو حسن


----------



## مستريورك (6 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## lawlaw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Thankssssssss

زۆر سوپاس


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اياد ابوحسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم اريد الكود المصري للاعمال الصحية (صرف وتغذية)
> وجزاكم الله خير
> م /ابو حسن


*لاكواد الصحى بالكامل من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1x692xnh98jsv*


----------



## hamadalx (7 أكتوبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> *لاكواد الصحى بالكامل من هنا *
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?1x692xnh98jsv*


 
والله يابشمهندس إنت إبن حلال ... كان حيلتى الكود المصرى اللى معايا ولكن راح فى حادثة غرق المكتب بتاعى وكنت بدور عليه ... متشكرين ياهندسة... ويجعله عامر


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> والله يابشمهندس إنت إبن حلال ... كان حيلتى الكود المصرى اللى معايا ولكن راح فى حادثة غرق المكتب بتاعى وكنت بدور عليه ... متشكرين ياهندسة... ويجعله عامر


الحمد لله انك بخير و اى حاجه تانى تتعوض
خش هنا و دور على كل اللى نفسك فيه 
و لو عزت حاجه تانى قل لى
http://www.mediafire.com/?o71vevjo8il0u


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الزاكر (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعاو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد يس (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا ابم العميد انت واخونا زانتى وتحيا الكويت والسعودية وبلادى بلادى لكى حبى وفؤادى


----------



## السنوسى منسى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنت يا اخى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## adil mohamad (31 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات ضرورية بطريقة سهلة , جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad hussen (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mechanic power (1 يناير 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## dohengineer (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اني والله لفرحتي وسعادتي بهذه المعلومات ولكني حزين اشد الحزن على نفسي فني بعد ذلك كله احسست بالتقصير الشديد واسال الله ان يعيننا على نفع الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## هانى عيسى (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا ا


----------



## yomna.237 (2 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة 
لو حد عنده astm a527 ممكن يدنى اللينك بتاعه عشان أحمله


----------



## nofal (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## بن القاسم (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 أبريل 2012)

المهندس الميكانيكي أكيد لازم يكون ملم بالتكييف و الحريق و الصحي و الغاز و التعدين و البترول و الكثير الكثير .. و جزاكم الله ألف خير على المواقع و الملفات القيمة ذات الفائدة


----------



## drmady (18 أبريل 2012)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 أبريل 2012)

جميل اوى اوى اوى


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (20 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا مهندس اسامة الملف مفيد جداً

*


----------



## ibraessa (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أبريل 2012)

الشكر لله دا شغل الاعضاء مش بس ابن العميد


----------



## engkfa (2 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخي زيناتي للفائدة الكبيرة ..... بخصوص الطباعة في الاتوكاد بصراحة ما فهمت كتير وخاصة اني نزلت الملف وعملت استخراج ملفات وطلعلي مجلد فاضي .... ارجو منك التوضيح .... ووفقك الله لتقديم الفائدة على الدوام


----------



## lesnar_f5 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## has2006 (3 مايو 2012)

موضوع يستحق الاطلاع والشكر لجميع المشاركين


----------



## fikynet (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكراعلى الموضوع


----------



## alarefmohamed (12 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم ممكن توضيح اين الروابط وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد_86 (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkfa (17 أغسطس 2012)

ل الشكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halacivil (1 يناير 2013)

الموضوع جميييل وكفاية النية بان انتوا تفيدوا بس فعلا محتاا شوية تنظيم 
وبجد فكرة رائعة من المهندس اللي اقترح اننا نتعلم بطريقة السؤال والواب ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## tarek gamarec (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 2020khaled (6 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (6 مارس 2013)

فعلا موضوع هام للغاية


----------



## engamzidan (30 يناير 2015)

مشكووور


----------



## engamzidan (30 يناير 2015)

الرجاء يا بشمهندسين تحميل الاكواد تاني . ولو ممكن علي 4 shared


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## thaer11 (11 أبريل 2015)

بلنسبة للتغذية وسعة الخزان سضرب عدد الاشخاص بكم لتر يحتاج كل شخصا يوميا وهنا يفضل 150 لتر للشخص وخاصة في مناطقنا العربية وفي الخليج اعتقد لا يسمح باقل من 250 لتر للشخص الواحد بسبب الرطوبة والحرارة ويمكن ان تضرب ب 10 بالمئة زيادة ومنه يحسب حجم الخزان الذي تحتاجه اما اقل مدل استهلاك فردي فهو 80 لتر للشخص الواحد يوميا


----------



## malek.saeed (15 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك

​


----------



## mido_magic (28 أغسطس 2017)

مشكور أخي على الموضوع​


----------

